# where are all the cobia ??



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

and why are they so FAR off shore this year ??? 2, 3 ,4 miles or more.. not many on the bar.. I think it could be the dispersant B.P. sprayed.. my buddy thinks it's all the fads built by tournament fishermen.... :001_huh:


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Water Temp. !


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

There is a tourney guy that puts or has fads put out yearly this time, Ive gotten the numbers for them befoe and they really didnt hold a whole lot of fish. You got a beter chance running the beach looking for them than fads i think, also if you get caught by the CG with anything that even looks like a fad your in trouble.


----------



## HydraSport26 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ok, I did a search before posting this but couldn't find the answer.

What's a fad?


----------



## chris592 (Jul 5, 2008)

The Cobia are hear I know a boat that went 13 for 30 yesterday an they are 4 for 6 allready today(Easter). You have to be in the right place at the right time..


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

HydraSport26 said:


> Ok, I did a search before posting this but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> What's a fad?


Fish Attracking Device aka FAD - The ones I've run across are constructed of tarp material and anchored on the corners suspend just a few feet below the surface . Some are pretty large like 20'x20' or greater. 
Not good for the unsuspecting boater that runs across them entangling in their running gear. Day time, FADs can be seen from a good distance but night time can be a problem.

Jimmy


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

I've been here 12 years.. live on the beach by Pompano Joes.. caught'em before.. so when I'm not fishing I'm watching... talking to Capt.'s etc.. the fish are fewer and further offshore.. this year.... I wonder why :confused1:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

went all day from 6am-6pm fishing the half hitch tournament and didnt see a single one. i havent seen one all year but i havent been much maybe thats the problem


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

HydraSport26 said:


> Ok, I did a search before posting this but couldn't find the answer.
> 
> What's a fad?


 
Don't think your crazy. I never heard of those before either...but I do find it interesting now that I have an idea about what they are.


----------



## 230 Cobia (Mar 25, 2008)

Went all day saturday from the pass to portaffino didnt see a one or anyone throw at anything water was pretty rough


----------



## Rod Buster (Apr 25, 2011)

It depends on the day.Friday we saw 12 fish.Saturday we saw 35.


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Rod.. you're beating the pros that I know .. for sure !! how far out ???? did you catch'em ???


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

I went out all day Friday from 8-4 and didn't see a single fish. I only saw 2 caught. The larger the tower the more fish you will see. It does seem that eventually the Cobia would evolve to migrate off of the beach in deeper water. All the dumb fish on the bar don't stand a chance.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

every year these large spawning fish have to get threw the untited states navy just to reach there spawning grounds of course there are going to be fewer each year...Theres alot of people hunting these giant saltwater catfish right now..


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I've seen a few fish close in but you're rite they have been doing a lot better in the 1/4 to 1/2 mile range. There are also a lot of fads out this year, I don't fish them but know a lot of people that do and usually pick up at least half their fish on them. Like any kind of fishing it's about being lucky, like stated before some days you'll see 30 fish and the very next day you might not see a single one. Friday's looking really good if you can get out.....


----------



## HydraSport26 (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks Jimmy, Hydro. Interesting concept.


----------

